# last but not least



## papillon

_Last but not least..._
Is there an idiomatic expression in Spanish that corresponds to this?
The coffee must be hot, bitter, and _last but not least_, strong.

If not, what would you say instead?
Thanks.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Y por último y no de menos importancia.
Un idiomatic no se me ocurre.


----------



## Kraus

¿Se puede utilizar la expresión inglesa en español? En italiano es aceptada.


----------



## *trujamaniña*

mmmm....no tenemos un "idiom" exactamente...pero te diría que lo que se suele usar mucho (aunque debes tener en cuenta que es bastante rimbombante, es decir, algo 'elevado') es "Por último, pero no por ello menos importante, ...FRASE...". El problema es que para la frase que tu pones como ejemplo, habría que buscar otra solución (dependiendo en boca de quién esté la frase, claro).Espero haber ayudado!Besos!!!Moi*


----------



## Nippur de Lagash

Kraus said:


> ¿Se puede utilizar la expresión inglesa en español? En italiano es aceptada.



La podés usar con gente que sepa inglés, aunque puede parecer afectada. No es una frase de uso común. Dicho sea de paso, yo siempre digo (de forma un tanto afectada y un poco en broma). "Y por último pero no por eso menos importante..."

Saludos de Nippur.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Estoy con Nippur, si la persona no sabe Inglés jamas de los jamases le entenderá. La opción que todos han dicho son buenas escoje una, o dinos en que contexto o situación deseas decir o escribir la frase.


----------



## Kraus

Nippur de Lagash said:


> La podés usar con gente que sepa inglés, aunque puede parecer afectada. No es una frase de uso común. Dicho sea de paso, yo siempre digo (de forma un tanto afectada y un poco en broma). "Y por último pero no por eso menos importante..."
> 
> Saludos de Nippur.


 

Es afectada en italiano también, a decir verdad...


----------



## papillon

I thank everyone for the help!



*trujamaniña* said:


> El problema es que para la frase que tu pones como ejemplo, habría que buscar otra solución ...


That's what I thought too. In truth, it's a bit affected even in English, but that was my intention in this case. I wanted to build a suspense leading to the most important (IMHO) characteristic of coffee.
The only possibility I can think about is to insert a small pause:
...caliente, amargo y *...* fuerte!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Caliente, amargo y *por último*... Fuerte!
Creoq ue le das el enfasis necesario y ésto es muy usado en español


----------



## Big Papi

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Caliente, amargo y *por último*... Fuerte!
> Creoq ue le das el enfasis necesario y ésto es muy usado en español


 
Buenas. Otra sugerencia:

...caliente, amargo y *sobre todo*...fuerte!

Espero que sirva.
BP


----------



## papillon

Thank you, Miguelillo y Big Papi,
these are perfect!


----------



## *trujamaniña*

Aunque no es EXACTAMENTE lo mismo...yo también optaría por la traducción de "...,...y SOBRE TODO, ...."Besillos!Moi*


----------



## fool4jesus

Yo no creo que "last but not least" suena afectado en inglés. Es muy usado, ¿verdad? Sí me parece como algo que se puede decir por locutor en una reunion o show de televisión, pero también por mucha gente en su habla ...


----------



## papillon

fool4jesus said:


> Yo no creo que "last but not least" suena afectado en inglés. Es muy usado, ¿verdad? Sí me parece como algo que se puede decir por locutor en una reunion o show de televisión, pero también por mucha gente en su habla ...


Yes, that's a good point! What I meant was that _last but not least_ is not a ... neutral... expression, and wouldn't normally be used in a casual conversation. If it is, it would likely carry a tinge of irony.
-Have you met my friends? This is Dan, this is Joel, Rebecca, and last but certainly not least - my sister Ana.


----------



## fool4jesus

I suppose in that context it might be. However, I have heard montones of people use it pretty literally, if a bit jokingly. Come to think of it, in the usages I'm thinking of, it doesn't really mean much of anything except as a little joke. "This is our development team: Mike, Chris, Jennifer, and, last but not least, Gary." O sea, not saying that Gary is above the rest, or below them, or really anything except what it says, "last but not least," lest there was anybody suspecting that they were being introduced in descending order of competency. That seems to me a lot different than "sobre todo." "Por último" or "finalmente" seem to me a lot closer.


----------



## papillon

fool4jesus said:


> ... lest there was anybody suspecting that they were being introduced in descending order of competency. That seems to me a lot different than "sobre todo." "Por último" or "finalmente" seem to me a lot closer.


yes, I noticed the inexactitude of _sobre todo_ as well. I guess, since we don't have the exact equivalent, it's good to have a range of options to use in its stead, with some closer in meaning than others. Por ultimo is certainly the closest.


----------



## fool4jesus

Definitely. That's one of the great things about these fora - you can compare and contrast to see which is the best in a given situation.


----------



## pejeman

papillon said:


> _Last but not least..._
> Is there an idiomatic expression in Spanish that corresponds to this?
> The coffee must be hot, bitter, and _last but not least_, strong.


El café debe tomarse caliente y sin endulzar, amén de cargado.

Saludos


----------



## papillon

Thanks pejeman,
Is _cargado_ used for coffee to mean strong? If so, is it more common than fuerte?


----------



## borgonyon

Estoy con pejeman, cargado.

¿Qué les parece:
…y para cerrar con broche de oro…?


----------



## pejeman

papillon said:


> Thanks pejeman,
> Is _cargado_ used for coffee to mean strong? If so, is it more common than fuerte?


 
Yes, in México we say cargado. I haver never said fuerte.

Saludos


----------



## f_rocha

Esa es la expresión, "para cerrar con broche de oro", muy buena.


----------



## fronchuamoroso

I am a spanish native speekar from Spain and here I do use ''por ultimo pero no por eso menos importante...''

It might sound a bit strange in a normal conversation like the one you propose:
The coffee must be hot, bitter, and _last but not least_, strong.
El cafe tiene que esta caliente, amargo y por ultimo, fuerte.
As I said here I wouldnt use ''y por ultimo pero no por eso menos importante, fuerte.''
I dont know why, it doesnt fit. it may be better for more formal stuff
Nevertheless, we will understand what you mean


----------



## fronchuamoroso

Big Papi said:


> Buenas. Otra sugerencia:
> 
> ...caliente, amargo y *sobre todo*...fuerte!
> 
> Espero que sirva.
> BP




yes, but when you say sobre todo, it means that fuerte is the most important adjective and it could not be.

so id say por ultimo


----------



## ORL

> _last but not least_ is not a ... neutral... expression, and wouldn't normally be used in a casual conversation. If it is, it would likely carry *a tinge of irony*.



Si es así, por aquí (Argentina) hay una opción que viene del comercio y del espectáculo:

El café debe estar caliente, amargo *y como si esto fuera poco*, fuerte/negro.

La frase tiene el tinte irónico de que quien exige esto está pidiendo como demasiado...


----------



## Snaga

Cuando no se trata del café, esta expresión se puede usar sin ningún sentido irónico, es decir, en un tribunal la jueza dijo, "Ahora por favor lo que es al último pero que no es por eso de menor importancia, quisiera que Ud. firme esta constancia sobre las condiciones de libertad..."

En el _Diccionario breve de mexicanismos _de Guido Gómez, dice que se puede decir *ultimadamente*, expresión que por no ser regular suena un poco festiva. Deseara usar un refrán pero no lo encuentro. Se me hace que podríamos casi acuñar una expresión rítmica, p. ej. *ahora al último, aunque no en último lugar...*

También yo diría sin más *y al final hay algo importante*, o *ahora un trámite final, *o simplemente *al final* o *al último*. De haber insistido que es *al final* se supone que no se trata de algo de menor importancia.


----------



## lagartija68

fronchuamoroso said:


> I am a spanish native speekar from Spain and here I do use ''por ultimo pero no por eso menos importante...''
> 
> It might sound a bit strange in a normal conversation like the one you propose:
> The coffee must be hot, bitter, and _last but not least_, strong.
> El cafe tiene que esta caliente, amargo y por ultimo, fuerte.
> As I said here I wouldnt use ''y por ultimo pero no por eso menos importante, fuerte.''
> I dont know why, it doesnt fit. it may be better for more formal stuff
> Nevertheless, we will understand what you mean


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

last but not least
*Último pero no menos importante*

Last but not least, Film Grain Technology is included for that special theatre feeling and more natural looking images.
*En último lugar, pero no por ello menos importante, incluye la tecnología Film Grain que ofrece la sensación de estar en [...]*


----------



## michelmontescuba

"The coffee must be hot, bitter, and _last but not least_, strong."

En esta situación en particular, es altamente improbable que alguien diga "y por último pero no menos importante". Frases como las siguientes serían más naturales y lógicas:

- además de caliente.
- pero sobre todo caliente.
- y no nos olvidemos que debe estar caliente.
- y no pasemos por alto que debe estar caliente.
- teniendo siempre en cuenta/mente  que debe estar caliente.
- y por último no nos olvidemos que debe estar caliente.


----------



## Galván

Otro ejemplo de Last and not least:

Last and not least is important, despite being mentioned at the end:

i.e. I would like to thank my publisher, my editor, and *last* but *not least*, my husband for his encouragement during the writing of my book.

Quisiera agradecer a mi editorial, mi editor y finalmente, sin desmerecer su mérito, a mi marido por su apoyo durante el proceso de escribir mi libro.


----------



## michelmontescuba

Si, pero en la situación del café que plantea  el OP, sería muy poco probable.


----------



## Galván

michelmontescuba said:


> Si, pero en la situación del café que plantea  el OP, sería muy poco probable.



El ejemplo del café es un ejemplo poco probable, pero sería algo así:

The coffee must be hot, bitter, and _last but not least_, strong. 
El café debe ser caliente, amargo y por último, fuerte.

No usaría esta expresión con el ejemplo del café. Por eso puse el ejemplo alterntivo.


----------



## michelmontescuba

"Y por último fuerte". Muy buena, sencilla y coloquial. Porqué no se me ocurrió.


----------



## Ferrol

y por último pero no (por ello) menos importante...


----------

